# do u like rats?



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

just wondering


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

hello somebody


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't mind them as long as they are the clean ones.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*You certainly love yours matey, lol. I voted a bit seeing as i used to av one as a kid lol. Couldnt have one now tho hehe.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Luv them  their so cute and u couldnt ask for a better pet to ave.

so damn intelligent and a fun allround luving pet to ave 

ps..luving ur choice of song russell  one of my favs


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

I used to have outdoor pet squirrels at my old place, last year; they would come to the front, waiting for me. They would eat out of my hand, I used to have names for them (I could tell them apart by color, gender, personality, markings...). I had: Rocky, Sammy, Patches, Alvin!, Ben & Willard, a few more I forget.    

Steve


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

testmg80 said:


> I used to have outdoor pet squirrels at my old place, last year; they would come to the front, waiting for me. They would eat out of my hand, I used to have names for them (I could tell them apart by color, gender, personality, markings...). I had: Rocky, Sammy, Patches, Alvin!, Ben & Willard, a few more I forget.
> 
> Steve


aww that pic is well nice, they are so beautifull aint they.

my uncle lives next to a grave yard and there is albino ones ova there aswell.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

lol cute


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i like pet rats, not keen on the ones loitering in bushes at mcdonalds


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

i likem all lol


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> i like pet rats, _not keen on the ones loitering in bushes at mcdonalds_


ROFLMAO!

*Steve*


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> i like pet rats, not keen on the ones loitering in bushes at mcdonalds


Like me then!

my cat catches rats and its not nice!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

theres alot of mixed vues


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

any more?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Not my cup of tea at all - I dont like them sorry


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

anymore vues???? you lot should know my vue lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i hate the little rodents...they look so evil to me....those horrible front teeth and long tails.YUK


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i am with you jan i hate em they are horrible


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

ok dont go to far lol


----------



## Tom J (Aug 23, 2008)

yes had two, tom and jerry, was forever having to catch them after them escaping though!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I love them I have 2 of my own  they make great pets and my kids all love them as well


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

your right there


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here is the thread he is talking about like I said its not the same one


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

I love rats ive got 10 hehehe


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

ah cute


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

i dont know why theres a thum down on my last post


----------

